# Rate the Fish Photo Above you!



## metricliman

So, now that we don't have a photo contest, i thought we could have a photo thread. Rules: it has to be of a fish, fresh or saltwater, it can be someone else's fish, just taken by you. Rating is 1-10, 10 being the highest.

I'll start.


----------



## fusion

Nice pic, 8

Ill give it a go to get started

Labeotropheus Fuelleborni Chimwalani Reef


----------



## metricliman

Anyone? Come on guys, I know you have some good pics!


----------



## metricliman

Ok, I guess I'll just post another pic to keep the thread alive!

I rate the above a 6.5.


----------



## madfish325

Thats a nice pic I give it a 9


----------



## metricliman

Come on guys!!!


----------



## Vancitycam

well i dont even know what that is but i think its pretty cool looking and id say 7 my girlfriend agrees

heres one of mine


----------



## GTZ

Good thread!
Above pic rates a 7, a bit out of focus.


----------



## mbuna17

Nice demasoni i give it a 10.


----------



## JimA

Nice shot and a fantastic Lab! 9.99+

Here is one my favorites. I no longer have this fish, but I am pretty sure he is still happy and breeding


----------



## mbuna17

JimA said:


> Nice shot and a fantastic Lab! 9.99+
> 
> Here is one my favorites. I no longer have this fish, but I am pretty sure he is still happy and breeding


Thanks not a lab it's a pseudotropheus saulosi female.


----------



## JimA

mbuna17 said:


> JimA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shot and a fantastic Lab! 9.99+
> 
> Here is one my favorites. I no longer have this fish, but I am pretty sure he is still happy and breeding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks not a lab it's a pseudotropheus saulosi female.
Click to expand...

 Would not have guessed that, looks like a lab to me. So sorry!


----------



## Sparrk

here is mine! my kribensis pair guarding their babies!!


----------



## aicardi

This is my Borleyi. He's about 5" here.


----------



## aicardi

I forgot to rate the fish above mine, and I see there is no way to edit my post.
I give the Kribs a 7.5. The fish in the foreground is a bit over exposed.


----------



## Nparker0400

I don't have any photos to post, but I love this thread and wanted to keep it up top. Gorgeous photos everyone.


----------



## Sparrk

givin a 9 to last pic, very cool pic

here is a pic of Mr Twig!


----------



## Erikamae

I rate the Borleyi a 8. I really like how dark it is. Can you rate my male Aulonocara hybrid please.


----------



## Nparker0400

Beautiful hybrid I'll give it an 8. I'm sorry for the links but I am unable to attach photos. The first is my electric yellow hiding out and the 2nd is my Juvie dragon blood.


----------



## Nparker0400

Sorry for double posting but here's one more of the dragon blood. I think it's a better picture.


----------



## metricliman

Just so you guys know, rate the photo (ie exposure, focus, etc.), NOT the actual fish.


----------



## Nparker0400

You coulda just rated the picture instead of yelling at us  .


----------



## aicardi

Nice Dragon Blood. Give it a 6 due to over exposure and background.









Fuelleborni. About 4" and bossy.


----------



## smitty814

metricliman said:


> Just so you guys know, rate the photo (ie exposure, focus, etc.), NOT the actual fish.


Speaking of which. What is the 411 on your first 2 pics. Awesome photos.
:fish:


----------



## metricliman

Thanks. I took it at an aquarium in Japan using my Casio EX-ZR300(awesome camera, and it's only a point and shoot!). I totally forgot what the specs of the pic were.

The above pic, I think, is about a 7. I think a background would be better. A bit too much equipment for me, plus the reflection draws away from the fish.


----------



## smitty814

metricliman said:


> Thanks. I took it at an aquarium in Japan using my Casio EX-ZR300(awesome camera, and it's only a point and shoot!). I totally forgot what the specs of the pic were.
> 
> The above pic, I think, is about a 7. I think a background would be better. A bit too much equipment for me, plus the reflection draws away from the fish.


Background would inhibit my view from the porch side. :dancing:
Above pic a 7. Pretty washed out.


----------



## aicardi

I like this shot. Main subject is sharp and posing nicely for you. I'd give this a 7.5


----------



## aicardi

Yellow Tail Acei on the move.


----------



## GTZ

Nice pic, I'd give it a 7 as there's a bit of motion blur, perhaps due to a low shutter speed or hand movement. An 8 if your intention was to capture motion.
Here's another acei:


----------



## aicardi

Nice and crisp. 8
And yes, I was panning for movement. I have another doing the same with my Borleyi as well.


----------



## aicardi

Borleyi. On the go. Movement (panning) intentional.


----------



## mchrk1ll3r

Nice fish...I give it an 8.


----------



## aicardi

Above photo. Like it. 8

Who called this meeting??


----------



## metricliman

I love it! Sort of looks like a fish sci-fi movie. That's a 9.

Another of mine:


----------



## Ollie

One of my favorite brevis pics


----------



## aicardi

Nice. Well exposed and composed image. Good little environmental portrait of this guy/gal. 9


----------



## aicardi

One of five Giant Danios in a 75 gallon. These guys are great to watch.


----------



## JimA

Nice pic was it taken black and white? solid 7.5

Here is an older pic of some of my Red Rainbow tropheus, cute little guys! For some who notice, my little girl did, the rock in front she see's Mother Mary with baby Jesus. I didn't notice till she pointed it out, FWIW she was 6 at the time.


----------



## metricliman

bump


----------



## des

Great shot. You showcase the aquascape and fish in this photo well. I'm no photography or photoshop expert but the light levels seem off. Perhaps that's just the way your tank lighting is setup. Photoshop can easily adjust those light and dark levels. I rate this photo 8 out of 10.

Here's a pic of my Tropheus Ilangi


----------



## aicardi

7.0 for the image above. The focus is off. If anything, the eye, or eye nearest the camera should be the focal point. Stunning fish!

Here is my wife's rescue Dwarf Gourami sporting his new tail after a mishap with a crayfish! This is his "happy dance".










Before image: Not happy.


----------



## des

aicardi said:


> 7.0 for the image above. The focus is off. If anything, the eye, or eye nearest the camera should be the focal point. Stunning fish!


Thanks and I appreciate the pro advice. I do try to aim for the eye best to my ability. If you stand further away from your screen and look at my pic again, the fish will look in focus! Or maybe I need glasses.


----------



## aicardi

One of my new little monsters. I have 5 juvies in a 40g breeder in hopes of getting a pair. The others will be donated to a nice family owned LFS here in Chicago. That's the plan anyway.


----------



## aicardi

Hongi on guard. Pretty sure it's a sp. Hongi. Was sold as c. afra but I know that's not the case now that he is coloring up. Could even be a hybrid.


----------



## metricliman

Don't forget to rate guys!


----------



## FishFanatic245

8 for the above beautiful fish, here is one of my best pics so far, my bronze cory an some bog wood!


----------



## FishFanatic245

didn't work, can anyone pm me how i can post a pic please


----------



## DJRansome

viewtopic.php?f=47&t=21085


----------



## mpowers

Always on the attack, even if it's against himself :lol:


----------



## madfish325

that is a cool pic I give it a 8


----------



## FishFanatic245

wouldn't work on the desktop but i finally desided to try on the laptop and here it goes, hope it works, instead of my cory cat i am going to post a pic of my dragon goby.


----------



## GTZ

Try www.imgur.com instead. Post the BBCode link. Click 'Preview' before you submit to verify that it works before submitting.


----------



## FishFanatic245

finally figured it out, thanks everyone who helped


----------



## aicardi

A real monster! Lovely shot. 8


----------



## metricliman

Don't forget to post pics!


----------



## metricliman

Bump.


----------



## FishFanatic245

1 question- on the first page you say that it has to be a fish, wether it be your's or someone else's but you have to be the person who took the pic. could it be expanded to include dwarf shrimp?


----------



## cichlid-gal

an 8.5 for that eel-like fish


----------



## cichlid-gal

and one more...of my favorite subject


----------



## metricliman

Sure shrimp. Any aquatic species.


----------



## FishFanatic245

awesome. i think both of the above are about a 7, a bit over pixelated i think. don't know if that is by the camera or you cropped and zoomed in.
here is one of the best pics of a female red cherry shrimp i have


----------



## cichlid-gal

FishFanatic245 said:


> awesome. i think both of the above are about a 7, a bit over pixelated i think. don't know if that is by the camera or you cropped and zoomed in.


camera as the pics are not cropped at all...I was on macro setting ... it seems to make the image a little blurred when I have that selected... not sure how to fix it


----------



## FishFanatic245

mine is the same, fish have to be perfectly still (sucks cause majority of my fish are tetras/barbs) for it to be any good, that is why i love taking pics of shrimp..they are almost always perfectly still... :thumb:


----------



## metricliman

bump


----------



## cichlid-gal

OK...changed up the macro settings...but this guy was hiding his tail...dang it...he has a beautiful lyre tail...I'm gonna keep trying to get complete picture but this will have to do for now...










shrimp...yes...7.5...I like the fact he's sitting on the plant...looks like Christmas


----------



## 13razorbackfan

I give your Pleco a nice solid 7 Cichlid-gal

Here is my Albino Strawberry peacock yawning a bit


----------



## Tony La Morte

Give it a 7, a bit out of focus but looks like a really nice fish.








Cynotilapia Afra








Pseudotropheus Crabro


----------



## metricliman

Bump.


----------



## JimA

Nice fish Tony, I give the Afra a 8.5 the second a 7 a bit washed out. The Afra looks like a bad -ss in the pic. Here is my BN pleaco which I don't see often, he has some really cool spots on him when they come out.


----------



## metricliman

Okay pic, 7. Maybe a little more zoomed in.
My friend's hifin butterfly pleco with the actinics on:


----------



## pomi

Nice pleco head  I give it 8.

Here is my 6 inch Borleyi Kadango Red.


Copadichromis borleyi male


----------



## aicardi

8 for the Borleyi above. I have one about 6" as well. Wonderful fish.

Below is one of my Jewels. This one is a meanie.


----------



## canuck

not the clearest , more of right timing
crisp shot 7.5 for the previous


----------



## FishFanatic245

i think it is about a 7, like you said blurred. what type of cichlid is that? looks so cool. 
here is my male, he usually has pitch black stripes, but he has no eggs at the moment, atleast you can see his blue speckles on his gill covers.


----------



## GTZ

That's a nice shot, maybe slightly overexposed due to overhead lighting. I'd give it an 8.


----------



## Steve C

Give that one a 9.5 for sure. Good lighting and I like the use of depth of field, nice picture.
'
'
I'll post one I just took. After 2 weeks my Hybrid Syno's are finally starting to come out during the day where I can actually get a brief pic of them if I am quick.


----------



## metricliman

Good pic, 8. i think there is a little too much above the syno.

My new HMPK (halfmoon plakat) betta, angry at himself:


----------



## cichlid-gal




----------



## metricliman

You forgot to rate! Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## cichlid-gal

This was just for fun...I'll let the next "fish photo" poster rate that pretty beta


----------



## Vancitycam

ok so i guess i rate the beta photo

angry looking beta is right, a nice crisp photo but not a good crop or head shot id say 7.









heres a quick snap un edited, i notice some maybe doctored or just those one a thousand shots


----------



## aicardi

7.5 for the fish above. Perfect pose but for me the background is too busy and takes away. Very nice shot nonetheless.

Below is my alpha male Jewel getting ready to dig. Most of the time he's not a good boy.


----------



## aicardi

Well I can't rate the photo above as it's my own! 

Here is another of my Borleyi. He's a little over 6" now.


----------



## metricliman

8.75 for the pic, a little too sharp/perfect

My Oto:


----------



## Vancitycam

i posted one of this guy early on with just an i phone pic lets so how the digi slr does









oh yeah 7 for the oto


----------



## metricliman

Forgot to rate!


----------



## Vancitycam

metricliman said:


> Forgot to rate!


 check the edit


----------



## Steve C

I'd give that one a solid 8.5 he's got some really nice colors going on him.
.
.
.
My Albino Red Diamond


----------



## aicardi

7.5 for the above image. It seems a bit soft on focus. Very nice looking fish!

Last of my Borleyi


----------



## metricliman

That's a 9. Again, seems a little too "perfect".

My Oto


----------



## FishFanatic245

i am confused- metricliman, are you thinking the pic may be fixed (not doctored but not straight from the camera)?
didn't you already post this same pic?
i think it is about 7.5- nice fish but i think it would be better if it showed the whole fish and my eyes might be messing with me but i think it is more focused on the thermometer than the fish itself.

another of my male angel (female and spawning slate behind), the only thing i would like in this pic is if the pectoral fins were focused-


----------



## metricliman

I think it looks sort of too sharp. It also reminds me of a comic book, sort of.


----------



## aicardi

7.0 for the Angel. I agree on the pectoral fins. Would also like to see the bottom of the fish. i do like the head on shot.

One of my wifes Tiger Barbs.


----------



## metricliman

Guys, I'm going to add a rule. Not accusing anyone of anything but 
*No photoshopping of photos to make image sharper or brighter, or to put the fish on a black background.*


----------



## aicardi

So you change rules as you go?


----------



## metricliman

I'm just adding this rule to make it a bit more "fair". I'm pretty sure lots of people (myself included) want to see unaltered photos that really capture the beauty of the fish naturally, not photos that are changed to make the fish prettier.

Aicardi, your photos are great (especially love the jewel pic) but I think (in my personal opinion) that photos that are changed just aren't right.


----------



## GTZ

How about simply mentioning what sort of post processing you did with your image? Most photographers employ some sort of post processing. Personally, I sometimes remove artifacts and adjust exposure if needed.


----------



## metricliman

GTZ said:


> How about simply mentioning what sort of post processing you did with your image? Most photographers employ some sort of post processing. Personally, I sometimes remove artifacts and adjust exposure if needed.


That seems fair.


----------



## aicardi

metricliman said:


> Just so you guys know, rate the photo (ie exposure, focus, etc.), NOT the actual fish.


Here is my point. Now if you want *detailed* critiques on *exposure,focus, etc...*, I can do that. However, you can't be thin skinned about it.


----------



## Woundedyak

8.0 on the barb.


----------



## FishFanatic245

i would say about an 8.5 for the first one. i think it is really good but would like some more lighting on the fish itself. second pic i would have to say a 7, little soft on the focus.









another pic of my male


----------



## cichlid-gal

metricliman said:


> I'm just adding this rule to make it a bit more "fair". I'm pretty sure lots of people (myself included) want to see unaltered photos that really capture the beauty of the fish naturally, not photos that are changed to make the fish prettier.
> 
> Aicardi, your photos are great (especially love the jewel pic) but I think (in my personal opinion) that photos that are changed just aren't right.


Metricliman, I think you have implied a number of times in this thread that photos have been altered in some way (i.e. too perfect, etc, etc) and regarding black backgrounds, a lot of us have them...look at my tanks...they have black backgrounds and often when a picture is taken the fish is against the black background.

I thought this forum was for people to post pics into and then have the next person rate the pic. Let people draw there own conclusions. Even if you think a photo has been photoshopped, keep that to yourself as its your belief and not necessarily the truth. Let's just be decent to each other. I (in my personal opinion) just don't think insinuating things about others is right :roll:


----------



## FishFanatic245

so has this thread died? i really liked it,


----------



## aicardi

FishFanatic245 said:


> so has this thread died? i really liked it,


hopefully


----------



## aicardi

aicardi said:


> hopefully


My apologies. The above was uncalled for.


----------



## des

Not a big fan of angel fish. This picture is a great close up. 9 out of 10.

Here's a shot of my Aulonocara sp Lwanda.
He's about 3 inch grooming to be my male breeder. He's currently in a 40 gallon with 5 females and some dither. Aggressive fella...
I hope you like him and my photo.


----------



## aicardi

Clean shot. 8


----------



## kerri-in-oz

Nice fish! Give an 8. A little more back light would highlight him a bit more, but still gorgeous.









And now for something completely different! X-ray of my Blue Zebra cichlid who had a suspected foreign body ingested! He is still alive even after being irradiated!  I took the x-ray ( I'm a vet nurse) and I took the photo of the x-ray. :fish:


----------



## joeyo

How can that not rate a 10 - simply from the story alone! How cool to be able to check out your fish like that!!










My first to color and my favorite! Red Empress


----------



## metricliman

kerri-in-oz said:


> Nice fish! Give an 8. A little more back light would highlight him a bit more, but still gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now for something completely different! X-ray of my Blue Zebra cichlid who had a suspected foreign body ingested! He is still alive even after being irradiated!  I took the x-ray ( I'm a vet nurse) and I took the photo of the x-ray. :fish:


That is friggin cool!


----------



## kerri-in-oz

Beautiful Red Empress! Give a 10, great still shot! Mine never sit still to get such a good pic. Thanks for rating my x-ray


----------



## southpaw09

I gotta give that x-ray a 10, pretty cool. Here is a pic of my severum. 3 yrs old, not sure male/female. Any thoughts?


----------



## southpaw09

I'd say a 9 for the red empress, great picture but I prefer south american!


----------



## aicardi

An 8 for the photo above. A little hot on the highlights.

This is a shot from an LFS in my area. OB Zebra about 4.5-5"


----------



## aicardi

What a bunch of poop. Can't edit after 2 mins.
Here is the pic.


----------



## Falco16

I'll give a 7, could use more contrast to pop it out from the background and there is some white balance issues. I like the fish very much though, what is it?


----------



## Falco16

metricliman said:


> Guys, I'm going to add a rule. Not accusing anyone of anything but
> *No photoshopping of photos to make image sharper or brighter, or to put the fish on a black background.*


That is like saying you can't go into a dark room and develop your film. Photoshop is the digital dark room; I only shoot RAW which has to be processed through lightroom or adobe bridge then exported to a jpeg. Shooting Jpeg does the same thing but only in camera. It adds sharpness (something that if your out of focus anyway can't be fixed in Photoshop), contrast, color, and saturation then it compresses the image to jpeg format. There is nothing wrong with using Photoshop. Any professional picture you look at today has been Photoshopped; like I said it is the digital darkroom and adjustments need to be made since no sensor captures perfect colors and contrast. The picture that I took that is above me is Photoshopped, but very little. In order to take the picture, I had two off camera flashes shooting through umbrellas and my camera on a tripod.


----------



## GTZ

Falco16 said:


> metricliman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, I'm going to add a rule. Not accusing anyone of anything but
> *No photoshopping of photos to make image sharper or brighter, or to put the fish on a black background.*
> 
> 
> 
> That is like saying you can't go into a dark room and develop your film. Photoshop is the digital dark room; I only shoot RAW which has to be processed through lightroom or adobe bridge then exported to a jpeg. Shooting Jpeg does the same thing but only in camera. It adds sharpness (something that if your out of focus anyway can't be fixed in Photoshop), contrast, color, and saturation then it compresses the image to jpeg format. There is nothing wrong with using Photoshop. Any professional picture you look at today has been Photoshopped; like I said it is the digital darkroom and adjustments need to be made since no sensor captures perfect colors and contrast. The picture that I took that is above me is Photoshopped, but very little. In order to take the picture, I had two off camera flashes shooting through umbrellas and my camera on a tripod.
Click to expand...

No need to reshash this, I think we've resolved the issue.
Also, nice pic.


----------



## aicardi

I'd have to go with a 7.5 on the fish above as well. Good pose, but over exposed as you have lost detail in highlights. It looks to be a bit strong with the un-sharpen mask.
I don't get too picky on the exposure as different monitors render a little differently.
BTW falco16- The fish is an OB Zebra. I took it at the LFS.


----------



## mbuna17

IMG_3708 by jb1718, on Flickr


----------



## EBJD keeper

6 ^
Here my male L134 leopard frog pleco


----------



## Pseudeotropheus BB

I love Plecos and Cats so I may be a little biased in my rating. 9










Dont rate the photographer rate this ******* Male P. Aurora in full dress guarding his cave.


----------



## aicardi

Nice fish above. Hold his ground for sure.

My wife added this little Betta to her 25g long sorority thinking it a female due to short fins. Upon reading on sexing betta's, I learned not all males have the long fins.
This one is in fact a male and the girls beat him to a pulp. He's now in a 5.5g tank on my desk. I call him Bluebeard.


----------



## cich2it

[IMG]http://i1078.photobucket.com/a...blue.
Heres one of my BN plecos in a 60gal.


----------



## Demigod

Nice shot of the Pleco. Too bad that red rock is behind his face.. would have I give it an 8 or 9, but I'm going with 7.

I still don't know what this is but it's the best shot of I've been able to grab so far. Some say Cobalt Blue Zebra, some say Electric Blue. If you have an opinion chime in on my thread in the ID forum.


----------



## aicardi

7

Albino Socolofi
http://penmail.us/ID/******.jpg


----------



## Schweitzer1214

7.5 Very good photo! 

My male Green Terror with mate in background


----------



## cichlid-gal

I'll give the Green Terror a 7.5 as it's a little blurry but colors show nice. And here is my new Betta...this pic is cropped but not altered in any other way


----------



## Woundedyak

des said:


>


Dude has some amazing color for only 3inches


----------



## letsgoflyers6387

Ditto on the post above.

I'll go 7 for the Betta. I've never been a huge fan, but this one is interesting. How long do they live for?

Here is one of my adolescent female Acei. I only know this because she was holding a few weeks back. The alpha male has better color and really cool finnage, but I couldn't get a good one of him.


----------



## cichlid-drew

Nice lookin color for a female...ill give the photo an 8...i also had trouble taking some photos...a couple months ago i traded with another guy and part of the deal was for 10 Pundamilia Sp. "Red flank"...here are a couple pics of the dominate male showing some nice color...sry for the bad pics, cant find the charger for my camera so they are taken with my phone.


----------



## castaway2

This is my Fossorochromis rostratus


----------



## castaway2

My RedEmpress :fish:


----------



## castaway2

:fish:


----------



## SmellinFishy

I don't know why you guys didn't rate on the last 4 post but ill rate them for you.
The Red flank I give a 5, flash is very unappealing.
Fossorochromis 8. Great angle, almost looks 3Dd but a little blurry on the background.
Red empress 6 it's a decent pick just not a whole lot going on,
And the fish above with no name, 6 I don't like the angle you took this at, made it very hard to see the fishes true color.

Here's mine, a little territory display by the Vic.


----------



## ratbones86

No pic?


----------



## SmellinFishy

ratbones86 said:


> No pic?


LoL! My bad..


----------



## ratbones86

which fish? the nyererei or the hiding white top hara it looks like? im not sure hard to tell from just the face


----------



## SmellinFishy

ratbones86 said:


> which fish? the nyererei or the hiding white top hara it looks like? im not sure hard to tell from just the face


Nyererei, I bought this fish as a flameback, I've had many people say its a nyererei.. And the other is a young ice blue zebra.


----------



## ratbones86

well i dont have good cameras and all my pictures would end up looking like **** but i wanna rate this photo, then the next person can rate it again.

Ill give it a 9.2
Great clearity in the picture. Everything is exposed well and both fish really pop.

Reason i docked a few points is there isnt a real focal point in the picture.

Btw beautiful fish


----------



## gemmie2005

9


----------



## letsgoflyers6387

Excellent picture. Nice looking fish. 9!


----------



## EBJD keeper

^ 8


016 http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


----------



## JimA

8 for above, I like how you caught them lined up, with cool coloring on them.

Here is one of my Rainbows, wish his dorsal had been flaired up.


----------



## ratbones86

Nice jim i love your tank and fish. Im going to go with an 9 on this photo. Little out of focus on the main fish. Other than that looks good. Mine might suck but its the first picture i could get of my Male Lwanda that is just starting to color up. I know i wont get rated very high for the photo cus my camera is junk but i wanted to share it anyways


----------



## vegeta1059

I like the photo but as you said it is a tad out of focus with the motion of the fish and whatnot. I'll give it a 7.

This is my African ropefish Roxeanne:


----------



## vegeta1059

For some reason it wouldn't let me delete or edit that last post. Here it is with the image embedded:


----------



## pomi

Good photo. The fish is in focus, but that shark distracts the view. I give it an 8.

Here is my shot of mature male P. Boadzulu Red:


----------



## cichlid-gal

+11 breathtaking Pomi as always...showcasing a beautiful fish .... wow


----------



## 24Tropheus

Has to be 10. :thumb: I can not give more than 10 being English. :wink:


----------



## letsgoflyers6387

cichlid-gal said:


> +11 breathtaking Pomi as always...showcasing a beautiful fish .... wow


Nice.. what kind of fish is this?


----------



## cichlid-gal

That is my Limbochromis robertsi male (West African)...gorgeous isn't he? and the female has highlights of copper...they are stunning pair and pretty cool to watch and interact with. PM sent with additional info. Thanks for noticing them


----------



## aicardi

9 for the beautiful fish above. Love the pastel colors.

Below is my wife's new little betta fish.


----------



## notchback65

Nice looking Betta,I'll give you a 9

Here is one of my juvenile Elongatus Chewere


----------



## pomi

Fish is blurred and the background is sharp. Would have been better if it was the other way around. I give it a 7.

My new "Mauve Yellow" Magunga dominant male:


----------



## 24Tropheus

Kind of hard to fault the photo or the fish. 10 out of 10. Yet I dunno no excitment involving other cichlids so downing it to 9.5. Raise your hopes then dash em. :wink:

Now I realy do not expect too much but they are mine and I am still prowd of em.


----------



## robertw

^8


----------



## Koteckn

^7


----------



## Frank H

Very nice pic! Because of the harsh shadow, Im bringing your rating down to a 7.5.

Heres my contribution:


Moes Fish-3 by Frank H2012, on Flickr


----------



## cichlid-gal

I wanted to give this one a rating as it is a great pic....+9.5 on that one Frank...the fish looks outstanding...this next one is not truly a fish (an amphibian) but it's all I have on file right now (this is my grandson's new guy)...if you want to skip it it's OK


----------



## EBJD keeper

^ 6

Here mine


016


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

cichlid-gal said:


> I wanted to give this one a rating as it is a great pic....+9.5 on that one Frank...the fish looks outstanding...this next one is not truly a fish (an amphibian) but it's all I have on file right now (this is my grandson's new guy)...if you want to skip it it's OK


Axolotl! Awesome! I had one a million years ago. Loved worms...


----------



## B.Roberson

above is a 9.. very cool
my ob


----------

